# crows nest how to! very simple.



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

this was a very simple project.i got a $20 wood looking barrel,cut a hole in the center,and slid it on a post.i added a cross pc and a little netting.i got some fabric for a sail ,but haven't added it yet.i attached the post to a heavy wood pallet,added pirate props for a little pirate scene in june! i might do a float for a upcoming halloween parade.hope you buccaneers like it!








































































heres a wood sign i made for my yard!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry guys....i just realized i posted this a few months ago.


----------

